# Reception for 100 how do I hold chicken



## Michelle69 (Aug 3, 2019)

So we are catering a party for 100 and are going to be serving a chicken dish with melted Monterey Jack cheese on top and then right before service we will top with tomatoes and scallions. We will be pan searing the breasts, topping with a sauce and then the cheese and finishing it in the oven. We will then have to transport about 10minutes and set up. My question is how to hold the chicken so the cheese stays melted and gooey.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

cambro camcarriers or similar product


----------

